# Project development from A-Z



## eng_houssam (20 يوليو 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t73438.html​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
كثيراً ما يطلب منا اجراء دراسة كاملة لمشروع ما ولكن وحسب احصائية خاصة قمت بها جدت ان عدد لا بأس به من المهندسين لا يعرفون من أين يبدأون أو ماهي الخطوات الازمة لذلك.
من هذا المنطلق اود ان اطرح بين أيديكم دراسة كاملة وعملية لتطوير مشروع من الألف إلى الياء مع اهم وابرز الخطوات وبأيجاز. 

في البداية إن الدراسة الصحيحة والتحليل السليم للمعطيات الميدانية المتاحة والمتوفرة لأي مشروح سوف تضعنا كنتيجة حتمية على الطريق السليم لإنجاح المشروع مهما كانت درجات تعقيده.

في البداية ولتحليل معطيات أي مشروع يتم تقسيم هذا التحليل إلى المراحل التالية :


التحليل المكاني والميداني للمشروع
تحليل سوق العقارات والمنافسة ضمن هذه السوق
التحليل الاقتصادي للسوق
وضع الخطة العامة والرؤية المتتوقعة للمشروع اعتماداً على ماسبق من تحليلات .
بالواقع المشروع التي طلب مني ومن زملائي دراسته كانت عبارة عن دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لأفضل مشروع يمكن ان تقام على عقار كائن في مدينة ألمانية علماً أن عدد من الأبنية قائمة على هذا العقار وهو عبارة عن معهد تابع للجامعة ومجلس المدينة يريد هدم هذا الأبنية واستثمار العقار من جديد بما يعيد ريعية أو ربح على مجلس المدينة وتحديد الأمثل.


التحليل المكاني والميداني للمشروع :
يعتمد التحليل المكاني للعقار المطلوب اقامة المشروع عليه جملة من الدراسات التي تتنوع كمايلي :
تحديد الموقع الجغرافي للقعار ومكان تواجده بالنسبة للمدينة الموجود فيها بدقة مع تحديد مساحة أرض المشروع والمساحة المبنية عليه وطول الشوارع المحيطة بالعقار والشكل التقريبي لأرض العقار اذا كانت مربعة ام مستطيلة ام غير ذلك .
بعد ذلك قمنا بعمل مسقط للعقار مع تحديد الابنية القائمة عليه وامكنتها .
قمنا أيضاً بعمل دراسة سريعة لوضع الأبنية وكسوتها من الداخل والخارج وتأثيثها والتوزيع الداخلي لها.
قمنا أيضاً بإجراء دراسة احصائية للمقاطعة بشكل عام من حيث المساحة الاجمالية وعدد السكان فيها ومن ثم دراسة احصائية للمدينة من حيث المساحة أيضاً مع عدد السكان فيها والتوزع الديموغرافي .
قمنا بعمل دراسة احصائية ايضاً لتحديد المناطق الأفضل سكنيا بالمدينة متدرجين إلى الأقل طلباً للسكن لنحصل بالنهاية على خارطة للمدينة لتحديد أفضليات مواقع السكن فيها.
التوزع السكاني كان له نصيباً وافراً من دراستنا لأن السكان هم العامل الأساسي لتحديد حجم الطلب ضمن السوق العقاري وبالتالي حددنا عدد السكان بالمدينة التي يقع مشروعنا فيها والكثافة السكانية وأيضاً التوزع العمري للسكان ونسبة كل فئة عمرية بالنسبة لمجموع الكلي لسكان المدينة ايضاً لسكان القسم الواقع فيه المشروع.
حددنا أيضاً الدخل السنوي الاجمالي للسكان القاطنين ضمن قسم المدينة الواقع مشروعنا فيه لأن هذه الدراسة تسمح لنا بتحديد السعر الأنسب للشقق الذي يمكن على اساسه أن نحدد.
علاوة على ذلك قمنا بدراسة النشاطات الترفيهية التي يمكن ان تتوافر بالقرب من مشروعنا من مسابح وملاعب ومراكز ترفيه وأسواق ومولات وما إلى ذلك لأهميته في جلب الزبائن للتسجيل وشراء عقاراتنا .
حددنا أيضا الضرائب المتعامل بها في هذه المدينة ومايمكن ان يترتب على العقار في حال بنائه لادخالها ضمن الكلف الاجمالية للمشروع .
قمنا أيضاً بإجراء دراسة مستفيضة لموقع العقار الطبوغرافي وتدرج الارض والطرق أو الاوتسرادات القريبة منه وبعده عن مركز المدينة والمواقف القريبة منه وأهم نقاط النقل المتوفرة بالقرب منه .
ايضاً حددنا فيما اذا كان الغاز والكهرباء والماء والتصريف الصحي مخدم بشكل جيد في هذا العقار وباعتبار انه مبني بالاساس فهذه الخطوط كانت موجودة بالأساس .
من الدراسة السابقة نكون قد انتهينا من المرحلة الأولى.


----------



## eng_houssam (20 يوليو 2008)

تحليل سوق العقارات والمنافسة ضمن هذه السوق.
في هذه المرحلة قمنا بتقسيم هذا التحليل إلى مراحل عدة وهي تحليل سوق المكاتب والشركات وتحليل سوق السكن وتحليل سوق الفنادق وسوق المهن الحرة والمختلفة والطلب على كل سوق.
سوق المهن الحرة والمختلفة :
حددنا تحت هذا البند أماكن توزع هذه الاوسواق ومكان توضعها بالنسبة للمدينة وبالنسبة للمنطقة القريبة من عقارنا ولاحظنا ما اذا كان عقارنا صالح لاقامة مشروع يختص بمحلات ومراكز للمهن المختلفة وكنتيجة لذلك وجدنا عدم نجاح هكذا نوع على القعار من المشاريع.
سوق الفنادق .
تعتبر المدينة التي سوف يقام المشروع فيها مدينة معارض واحتفاليات مختلفة منذ القرن الماضي لذلك كثرت الفنادق في هذه المدينة بشكل لافت الامر الذي جعلنا نستبعد فكرة اقامة فندق على أرض المشروع.
سوق المكاتب والشركات .
لأن العقار يبعد عن مركز المدينة التجاري جعل اقامة أبنية أو مجمع للمكاتب والشركات على هذه العقار فكرة غير جيدة ولا تعود بالربح الجيد على المشروع.
سوق السكن والطلب على الشقق.
وجدت من دراستنا الاحصائية طلب لافتاً في سوق الشقق والبيوت علماً أن نسبة الزيادة السكانية تقدر بحوالي 1.3 % سنوياً وأن نسبة المنتقلين لمدينة سنوياً حوالي 1.8 % الأمر الذي يزيد من الطلب على الشقق والبيوت وقد لاحظنا من الدراسة الاحصائية أن البيوت التي يقطنها شخص أو شخصين يكون الطلب عليها اكثر من تلك التي يقطنها 3 أشخاص او يزيد الامر الذي دفعنا إلى اعتبار هذه النقطة مهمة للمشورع المقترح على العقار وهي شقق شكنية معدة لشخصين وتبلغ مساح الشقة الواحدة حوالي الـ 90 م2 وتناسب الشريحة العمرية مابين 32 سنة إلى 46 سنة.
قمنا أيضا بدراسة المنافسة ضمن سوق الشقق والبيوت فلاحظنا انه خلال النصف الأول من عام 2008 لم يتم انجاز الكثير من الأبنية السكنية في هذه المنطقة الامر الذي زاد من اهمية المعيار الذي اعتمدنا والرؤية المتوقعة لمشروعنا.


----------



## eng_houssam (20 يوليو 2008)

التحليل الاقتصادي للسوق
قمنا باعداد دراسة اقتصادية دقيقة للميزانية المادية لكل نوع من أنواع المشاريع المرشحة لتشييدها على هذا العقار وكانت كالتالي .


تحديد الميزانية الكلية لكلفة تشييد أبنية سكنية على أرض العقار والربح العائد من بيعها وذلك حسب سعر السوق الحالي لنجد أن الربح تم تقديره بـ 14.11 %
تحديد الميزانية الكلية لكلفة تشييد أبنية سكنية على أرض العقار والربح العائد من تأجيرها وذلك حسب سعر السوق الحالي لنجد أن الربح تم تقديره بـ 23.13 %
تحديد الميزانية الكلية لكلفة تشييد مكاتب على أرض العقار والربح العائد من بيعها وذلك حسب سعر السوق الحالي لنجد أن الربح تم تقديره بـ 36.35 - %
تحديد الميزانية الكلية لكلفة تشييد أبنية سكنية على أرض العقار والربح العائد من تأجيرها وذلك حسب سعر السوق الحالي لنجد أن الربح تم تقديره بـ 12.32 %
تحديد الميزانية الكلية لكلفة تشييد أبنية سكنية ومكاتب على أرض العقار والربح العائد من بيعها وذلك حسب سعر السوق الحالي لنجد أن الربح تم تقديره بـ 9.43 %
تحديد الميزانية الكلية لكلفة تشييد أبنية سكنية ومكاتب على أرض العقار والربح العائد من تأجيرها وذلك حسب سعر السوق الحالي لنجد أن الربح تم تقديره بـ 10.07 %
من المعايير السابقة خلصنا إلى أن المشروع المثالي هو تشييد أبنية سكنية على هذا العقار وتأجيرها.


----------



## eng_houssam (20 يوليو 2008)

وضع الخطة العامة والرؤية المتتوقعة للمشروع اعتماداً على ماسبق من تحليلات .
اعتماداً على ماسبق من التحليلات العملية للمشاريع الممكن اقامتها على العقار خلصنا إلى أن الأبنية السكنية والتي تبلغ مساحة الشقة فيها حوالي 90 م2 ومعدة لسكن شخصين هي الأمثل لتنفيذها وفي هذه المرحلة قمنا باعداد المساقط والمناظير المقترحة والفرش الداخلي وماإلى ذلك لنصل إلى الشكل التالي المتوقع للأبنية 
http://www.4nw.net/get-7-2008-vgyzw6xm.jpg

 
http://www.4nw.net/get-7-2008-v8fc0y7c.jpg

 


 




 


 


 

أخيراً قمنا بدراسة السبل الكفيلة للإعلان عن المشروع ضمن وسائل الاعلان العاملة مع منح اسم للمشروع ووجدنا السبل لنشر الاعلانات كالتالي :


ضمن الجرائد
تخصيص موقع انترنت خاص بالمشروع
ضمن مواقع الانترنت
ملصقات ضمن الباصات أو مواقف القطارات أو اماكن التسوق العامة
استئجار طائرة أو بالون وتعليق اعلان قماشي عليه ليحلق فوق المدينة لمدة ساعة على سبيل المثال
الطلب من رسامي الجدران رسم شعار المشروع ضمن ساحة عامة للفت نظر الناس للمشروع
أرجو ان اكون قد وضحت قسماً هاماً من هذه الدراسة التي استغرقت منا فترة الثلات أشهر لوضع الرؤية للمشروع الأفضل .


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (20 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم

اهلا مهندسنا الحبيب حسام ..

كما تعودنا منك مواضيع مميزه واخراج محترف + مادة علمية نافعه ... رفع الله قدرك ونفع بك

فعلا جميل جدا ان نرى نماذج لعدة مشاريع من الالف الى الياء لنستقيد من جميع الخطوات والعمليات

في انتظار البقية الباقية من ما شمله تقريركم الثري .. ثم ان شاء الله يكون هناك وقت مناسب للنقاش

وبالتوفيق


----------



## eng_houssam (20 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله بك اخي أبو صالح وإنه لشرف لي ان تكون انت من أول الذين يردون على موضوعي.
بالحقيقة انا حاولت ان اوجز قدر المستطاع كي لا تكون مادتي مملة او ماشابه.
في حالة أي جواب على ماكتب انا جاهز ان شاء الله .


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (20 يوليو 2008)

الاخ الكريم حسام

دراسة بخطوات واضحة المعالم
لكيفية تطوير مشروع
كدراسة لتحديد افضل الفرص الاستثمارية له

ويذكرني باعمال دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية المتكاملة للمشروع
والتي تتكون من عناصرها الرئيسية :
- الدراسة التسويقية وفيها يتم دراسة السوق والعوائد المتوقعة
- دراسة فنية وفيها يتم تحديد التكاليف الراسمالية والتشغيلية 
- الدراسة المالية والتي نبحث فيها عن الربحية واسترجاع رأس المال ونقطة التعادل و غيرها


لكنني تعجبت من نتيجة ربحية بيع تشييد مباني المكاتب بانها بالخسارة كما في البند رقم 3 بمشاركتك
لو امكن ان توضح لنا مشكورا عن اسباب انخفاض الفرصة الاستثمارية لتشييد المباني الادارية وبيعها في تلك المنطقة 



> 3- تحديد الميزانية الكلية لكلفة تشييد مكاتب على أرض العقار والربح العائد من بيعها وذلك حسب سعر السوق الحالي لنجد أن الربح تم تقديره بـ 36.35 - %



مشكورا جدا على تلك الدراسة المتكاملة

دمت بكل خير​


----------



## eng_houssam (20 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
كل الشكر لك أخي نهر النييل على مداخلتك هذه التي أغنت موضوعي .
بالحقيقة المنطقة التي تمت دراسة المشروع لها تقع في غرب ألمانيا وبالتحديد في مدينة إسن وقد قمنا بحساب الجدوى الاقتصادية لكلفة بناء مباني ادرية وفرص بيعها فلاحظها أن العرض ضمن سوق المباني الادرية اقل بكثير عن الطلب وهذا الفارق الكبير نوعاً ما يجعل بيع المكاتب نوعاً ما قليل الأمر الذي يتطلب حسب دراستها ما يقارب الـ 26 عاماً فقط لاسترداد المبالغ الموظفة في هكذا مشروع.
أيضاً في ألمانيا قلما تشتري شركة صغيرة مكاتب لها والسائد الأجــــــار .
هكذا السوق لدينا وفي حال وجود شركة ضخمة تقوم هي بتشييد مشروع خاص بها من أجل مبنى الشركة.

أرجو أن أكون وضحت بعض الشيء وفي حال الغموض يمكن أن اشرح المزيد.


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (21 يوليو 2008)

*الزميل العزيز حسام 
مشاركه جميله جدا" أرجو أن تضمنها فى ملف Word مثلا" وتعيد طرحها حتى يمكننا الأحتفاظ بهذه الدراسه البسيطه الشامله وجزاك الله خير وأرجو من مشرفنا القدير نهر النييييل إضافتها للمكتبه

*


----------



## تامرالمصرى (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير ا اخونا الحبيب المهندس حسام واضم صوتى لصوت استاذنا الحبيب محود عياد فى طلبه بجمع المشاركة فى ملف يمكن الاحتفاظ به


----------



## eng_houssam (21 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بناء على طلبكم اخواني الأكارم اعيد رفع ملف ورد يحتوي على المشاركة المنشورة
الرجاء حمل الملف من هنا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 يوليو 2008)

eng_houssam قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بناء على طلبكم اخواني الأكارم اعيد رفع ملف ورد يحتوي على المشاركة المنشورة
> الرجاء حمل الملف من هنا



اخونا الفاضل م حسام

دمت بكل خير


----------



## eng_houssam (24 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نحن بالخدمة دوماً إن شاء الله تعالى ونسعى دوماً للتواصل البناء ولرفع مستوى منتدانا


----------



## Jamal (31 يوليو 2008)

موضوع مميز
سلمت يداك على هذا المجهود الرائع​


----------



## التوأم (27 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو عمرالمصري (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الله عليك عايزين مواضيع جميلة مفيد زي الموضوع القيم البسيط ده
ربنا يكرمك ببذلك للمجهود ده و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير وزادكم علما وعملا


----------



## eng_houssam (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني على مروركم واسأل الله تعالى أن يجعله خالصاً لوجه الكريم لأنني لا أبغي سوى رفع مستوى اخواني المسلمين لنهزم الكفار دحرهم الله ونصرنا عليهم آمين


----------



## صائب العربي (13 فبراير 2009)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات المفيدة وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## السيف الاخضر (13 فبراير 2009)

هل من الممكن استاذ حسام ان تحمّل الصور على موقع آخر 
بارك الله بكم وشكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## eng_houssam (6 مارس 2009)

آسف أخي على التأخر على الرد ولكن للأسف لم اتمكن من تحميل الصور على موقع آخر وانا بصدد البحث عن موقع لذلك


----------



## ماهر 1959 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

احتاج لتحميل برنامج PMP test bank شاكرا لكم هذا الجهد


----------



## saidelsayedab (12 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوالعز الزهيري (13 ديسمبر 2011)

والله يا اخواني انا لست مهندساً ولكني محامي واحب ان اعرف كيفية التحكيم الهندسي حيث انه لاول مرة يعرض عليه مثل هذه الاعمال واكون من ضمن فريق التحكيم وسوف يحال ما نكتبه للمحكمة ارجو افادتي على اميلي الخاص لو امكنكم او مواقع استفيد منها بهذا الخصوص او مواضيع مشابها يكون تم فيه هذا العمل من الناحية الفنية والناحية القانونية واكون شاكر لكم الاهتمام اميلي هو [email protected]


----------



## eng-ibrahim (7 مارس 2012)

المهندس المتميز...محمود حازم عياد ....والاخوه المهندسين....
ارجو الافاده في الموضوع ا لتالي:
**ما هي افضل الطرق للتحكم ومقارنة البرامج الزمنية ..هل عن طريق مقارنة التكلفة المتوقعة والفعلية..مع ملاحظه ان الميزانية المتوقعة او قمية المشروع غالبا ما تحتوي على هامش الربح ...اما التكلفة التي يتحملها المقاول فلا...وبالتالي فان الفرق سيكون واضح انه ربح للمقاول وهو ما لا يجب ان يراه احد...سواء مالك او استشاري..
كما انه يعطي نتائج غير حقيقة لاختلاف القيمه التي يتم المقارنة بها...
** يمكن المقارنه عن طريق اوزان يتم اعطائها للانشطه المكونه للمشروع...يرجي شرح مثال؟
** ام عن طريق اعطاء موارد بشريه ( ساعات عمل مثلا ) للانشطه يمكن اعتبارها كاوزان للمقارنه؟
**كيف يمكن اظهار نسبة العمل المفروض الوصول اليها %activity planned...بمعني ان يكون عني قيمتين % activity planned&% activity actual or performance%.
**سوالي الاخير واسف على الاطاله........كيف يمكن عمل recovery plan....
اسف على الاطاله...ارجو منكم الافاده

**


----------



## marwan86 (21 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## nofal (1 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## aminfagiri (7 أغسطس 2013)

أشكرك


----------



## aminfagiri (7 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (22 فبراير 2014)

اوجزت فاغنيت


----------



## ahmed faisal (8 يوليو 2015)

مشكور


----------

